# [emerge]gcc-4.5.3 failed [SOLUCIONADO]

## upszot

Hola gente...

estoy tratando de actualizar el gcc a 4.5.3 y me esta pinchando hace 2 dias... y no logro descubrir el error...

a nivel de configuracion en /etc/make.conf los unicos cambios q realice fueron estos...

agregado de "userfetch" lei en el handbook que era una mejora de seguridad, para que no baje los ebuilds con la cuenta de root

```
FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"
```

y cambie la forma de como estaba escrito CXXFLAGS ... (antes reescribia lo mismo que CFLAGS) y ahora hice lo mismo pero con variables...

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686  -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Yo descarto estos dos cambios como los causantes del q no compile... pero por las dudas lo puse...

dejo aca un fragmento del error...

```
_tanh_r8.o _tanh_r10.o _tanh_r16.o _conjg_c4.o _conjg_c8.o _conjg_c10.o _conjg_c16.o _aint_r4.o _aint_r8.o _aint_r10.o _aint_r16.o _anint_r4.o _anint_r8.o _anint_r10.o _anint_r16.o _sign_i4.o _sign_i8.o _sign_i16.o _sign_r4.o _sign_r8.o _sign_r10.o _sign_r16.o _dim_i4.o _dim_i8.o _dim_i16.o _dim_r4.o _dim_r8.o _dim_r10.o _dim_r16.o _atan2_r4.o _atan2_r8.o _atan2_r10.o _atan2_r16.o _mod_i4.o _mod_i8.o _mod_i16.o _mod_r4.o _mod_r8.o _mod_r10.o _mod_r16.o misc_specifics.o dprod_r8.o f2c_specifics.o

libtool: link: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ranlib .libs/libgfortran.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgfortran.la" && ln -s "../libgfortran.la" "libgfortran.la" )

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/work/build/i686-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4889:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 5485:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3097:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 2904:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/work/build'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3/temp/build.log'

```

y ahora subo un "emerge --info" en pastebin por las dudas...http://pastebin.com/5rf1BewK

el log completo no lo subo pq es gigante... pero si se necesita diganme y tambien lo subo a pastebin...

saludos

----------

## Luciernaga

Ejecutaste el comando python-updater ?

----------

## quilosaq

Si que hace falta ver el log, al menos unas 40 líneas antes de lo que se ve hasta ahora.

----------

## upszot

hola ..

aca pongo  parte del log..http://pastebin.com/nVLi20v8

lo del python-updater lo probe de nuevo..

```
Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

M1530 upszot # python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.6

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.6

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 *   Adding to list: app-emulation/virtualbox-bin:0

 *   Adding to list: app-office/openoffice-bin:0

 *   Adding to list: dev-libs/boost:1.42

 *   Adding to list: net-zope/zope-interface:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going app-emulation/virtualbox-bin:0 app-office/openoffice-bin:0 dev-libs/boost:1.42 net-zope/zope-interface:0

```

no realice el emerge de esos paquetes pq tengo q arreglar cosas de maskeo antes... pero no creo q tengan q ver con lo de q no compile gcc..

saludos

----------

## upszot

Hola...

al final lo termine solucionando ejecutando 

```
lafilefixer --justfix
```

 y despues haciendo un 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

y por ultimo volviendo a compilar

saludos

----------

